# 30 day shred...who's in?



## bumbleberry

Hi all, I'm not new to the 30 day shred but since my last pregnancy which sadly ended in m/c at 10 weeks I've not been doing it.

I do see results when I do it but have trouble sticking at it :blush:

So I thought the best way to motivate myself was to get some support from some other ladies who want to keep motivated with me. 

I'm starting day 1 today, who is going to join me? :bodyb:


----------



## bumbleberry

Day 2 completed! 

Muscles are fairly sore but in a good way :bodyb: 

Managed to hit all my Fitbit targets today too :)


----------



## happynewmom1

I just wanted to say great job! I can't do it just yet. I'm waiting for my sister to finish with it and return it. I'm not sure how far into it she is. But I did it after our second was born and it is hard but worth it if you can stick with it.

Also, I'm really, truly sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## bumbleberry

Thanks :hugs: 

Yeah I'm finding it a bit harder this time, on day 4 and I'm aching! Not sore just feel tired, but it may be because it's quite warm here too. 

I think you can get the first two levels on YouTube if you're itching to start! 

I've got quite a collection of DVDs, I've also got the Charlotte Crosby belly blitz and bum blitz, which are good. Just waiting for my new JM to be delivered too :)


----------



## happynewmom1

bumbleberry said:


> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Yeah I'm finding it a bit harder this time, on day 4 and I'm aching! Not sore just feel tired, but it may be because it's quite warm here too.
> 
> I think you can get the first two levels on YouTube if you're itching to start!
> 
> I've got quite a collection of DVDs, I've also got the Charlotte Crosby belly blitz and bum blitz, which are good. Just waiting for my new JM to be delivered too :)

Thank you! I'll check that out and see! :) 

What new JM one are you waiting for? I did the first level of 6 week abs at one point after 30 day shred and I remember liking it but I could only use YouTube for it and all the levels weren't there. She has so many great workouts. 

The weather might not be helping you. I find when it is really humid or raining I get sleepy haha


----------



## Babybear85

Hey im doing it im on day 3 of level 2 ive gained 5lb tho which is demotivating me alot.


----------



## happynewmom1

Babybear85 said:


> Hey im doing it im on day 3 of level 2 ive gained 5lb tho which is demotivating me alot.

Did you take measurements before beginning the program? With a program like this it is way more reliable than weight because you are building muscle and losing fat. A lot of people have said (upon Googling this) that they gained throughout the first level but somewhere in the second they saw their weight start going down again. So hopefully it works that way for you too! GO!


----------



## Babybear85

Only on day 5 of lwvel 2 had a feq days here and there off but still going ro completw it all. I havnt measured but tbh my jeana still feel the same ao i dont think ive shrunk yet


----------

